# 2002 Spec V problems?



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

Hello to everyone,
I'll be honest here, and say that I have always been a die-hard domestic fan, that there are way too many imports to overlook when making a decision about a car you're gonna drive everyday....why limit my choices?

Been shopping for a new daily driver, and the Spec V looks pretty impressive (also considering an '03 Maxima or BMW 330ci). I've been lurking around here and noticed some people have stated that there were some problems with the '02 Spec V's. What were the specific problems, and what did Nissan do to correct them in '03? 

Also, I just wanted to get everyones opinion about what they do/dont like about their Spec V. It's hard to go wrong with a FWD 4 cylinder car for gas milage and reliability in a daily driver, but was wondering what they thought of the ride/power/general comfort of the car, and what does everyone think about the Rockford Fosgate sound system option?

Keep in mind that I won't be modifying this car, except for maybe wheels, tires and a cat-back exhaust (can't leave well enough alone ), as I already have a toy to play with on the weekends. 

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

what a sweet car you have!! a friend of mines sister just bought one. we are supposed to test drive it!! remember, whatever problems it has, Nissan has been good for workingout most of the bugs.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Black Box said:


> *
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that I won't be modifying this car, except for maybe wheels, tires and a cat-back exhaust (can't leave well enough alone ), as I already have a toy to play with on the weekends.
> ...


It's a good car...especially for the money when compared to other cars in its class... 

take a look at this: http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september02/testdrive/

Oh as soon as you dig a little deeper and see the 20 hp gain from a header and intake you may change your mind... haha


----------



## dowroa (Oct 6, 2002)

*Problems*

Hey,

Glad to see another person is keeping their options open. I would be diehard american car... pre 1973.

Anyway, I think if you do a search on the threads I created, there is one about '02 --> 03 Vspec changes'.

From what I remember of the top of my head ( at work so no time to Cntrl N and mess around with cutting and pasting ) they sorta go like this:

* fixed some piston ring leaking there were with random oil consumption engines. I don't know if this has to do with improper break in, or just bad piston rings on Cylinder #1 in '02. 

* Added a 6th gear to the V-spec and closer ratio gears. From all I heard, 6th is useless unless driving like a normal commuter/long trips. 

* Gas milage is not as good as you think. You can probably get 25-30 depending on how/where you drive. It does have variable valve timing (as your prb know), so driving lower than the 4200... 4700 rmp valve change will prb net you better gas milage. It is a 2.4 L .. so it isnt a 1.6l gas sipper. Prb better than the Grand National .

* No more lava interior. I don't know if that is good or bad for you, but I liked the lava. 

* Torque steer: From everything I have asked, it is only when you get on it (free way ramps and light romps). You know where it comes from, so no explaination needed.

* Different packaging options. Now, sun roof is part of saftey package instead of audio package. More of the options are also standard equipment now leaving the option list relatively small for the V-spec... which is good. Price range is still nice.

* No aftermarket for the Q25 engine yet. The intake is new... springs from Ebach really arent on the right spring rates currently, ans Nismo is really vapor ware currently. You aren't really looking for aftermarket, alas, I digress...

* Arrest me yellow is now available for purchase!!

As for ride/power/anything else, I am not much help there. I am still in the 'I am ready, but I am flat broke' phase.

Good luck, and I hope whatever you get, you enjoy!!


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

> It does have variable valve timing (as your prb know), so driving lower than the 4200... 4700 rmp valve change will prb net you better gas milage. It is a 2.4 L .. so it isnt a 1.6l gas sipper



might i make a slight correction to this section of your post it does have variable cam timing but it isnt a hard switch over point like hondas vtek. its continuous through the entire rpm range. and its not so much of what rpm you stay under its how fast and far you press the gas pedal. since its drive-by-wire (no throttle cable) the computer determins how far to open the throttle by the drivers pedal action. so if you feather foot it it will get decent milage. 

also its a 2.5L and you forgot to mention it has tuned variable intake runners that open a second set at 5K. 

the fosgate system is kinda a rip since the head unit is made by Clairon, and the main speakers are panasonic. and the sound from the sub is a little weak. I didnt go with the fosgate system instead i went cheap and put aftermarket in it with infinity gold series in the doors and back deck. polk tweets and a single stillwater c10a with a kenwood 200watt mono amp and mind hits harder an deeper than the fosgate system with loads more clarity.
i kept the factory head since its a good unit to start off with..

good luck with your choices, but i have heard that bmw has been having some trouble with the 330ci as far as reliability, the cars keep stalling out and go to a no start situation requiring a tow to the dealer.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

i have a friend that owns a 2002 spec v and it only has 9000 miles on it and everything was going good until he threw a rod. OMG!!!!! he's always driving the car hard at every red light. thats when he threw his rod and the dealership is going to replace the whole engine. pretty good hunh


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

Thanks for your input, that is very helpful info. I'll check out that other thread too.
I don't expect 40mpg out of it, so the fuel mileage doesn't really bother me too much. Although that does suck about the sound system. But at least Nissan seems to be working on the teething problems. Ask some of the LS1 F-body guys what they think of the clutches and rearends in their cars (trust me, I'm not knocking them....they are killer cars, I almost bought one instead of the GN). Other than that, the Spec V is looking better every minute. Next is a test drive. 

SRV1, thanks for the compliment. I hope you enjoy test driving that Turbo Buick. Just enjoy the acceleration and don't expect it to handle even remotely as good as an SE-R.  Tell your friends sister that if she ever has questions about hers, go to www.turbobuick.com or www.gnttype.org for answers. No doubt, she'll find what she's looking for.
Sounds like a nice LX you have there. Have you raced it? A good friend of mine has a modded '01GT, we run up at Lebanon Valley Dragway, gonna try and make it for King of the Hill day.

Thanks again, and good luck with your cars. 
Steve


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

Actually, warranty concerns did come to mind. I've heard many of the domestic car guys that I know complaining about denial of warranties solely due to the fact that the car was modified (violation of federal law if it's not proven the aftermarket part caused the problem!!). Was his car stock of modded?

Steve


----------



## 650rooster (Sep 23, 2018)

My 02 Spec v is sputtering when I get on it almost like it has a rev limiter but it’s only at 3k rpm it idles very smoothly, but does idle down & die sometimes. Bought this car not running, only been driving it for about a week now & having some issues. Any ideas?


----------

